# 2011 6.7 Liter Diesel



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Diesel Forum Presentationhttp://static.slidesharecdn.com/swf/ssplayer2.swf?doc=dieselforumpresentation-090909093040-phpapp02&stripped_title=diesel-forum-presentationView more presentations from Ford Motor Company.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Driven Ford trucks all my life. That being said, I've never bought a new model until after the first 2 or 3 years it hits the road. Got to let them work the bugs out first.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Very cool to see what the new truck is going to be like ! I can't say that I am in any hurry to own another diesel truck but I do love the super duty. Both of mine have been great trucks ! I know this was from a diesel forum but any word on the new gas engine? Thanks for sharing !!!


, shaun


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i need to hit the lottery!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love all my fords, but this 6.4 I have will be my last new truck for a wile lol. 
Robert


200 post :}


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Quieter engine? I must say...I really love the loud idleing sound of my truck. Anyone else out there feel the same way?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i do love the noisey diesel sound honestly, but they have a point with the quieter/greener appeal though.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the loud diesels, my 6.4 is way to quiet.... But not for long :}


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

whats one of these bad boys gonna cost


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

ScottPA;876269 said:


> Quieter engine? I must say...I really love the loud idleing sound of my truck. Anyone else out there feel the same way?


Love the sound of my 7.3


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mike33087;877519 said:


> whats one of these bad boys gonna cost


I dont even want to know payup


----------



## powerstroker11 (Jun 30, 2009)

i hate the new quiet diesels, a diesel is distinctive for there noise!


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

F350plowing;877543 said:


> Love the sound of my 7.3


Me Too!!!!


----------



## taken (Nov 17, 2008)

New diesel is a 10K option...


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

taken;893634 said:


> New diesel is a 10K option...


You gotta be ****ting me! $10K!


----------



## taken (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep. You would think an "in house built" motor would be less than the previous offerings. Not...


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

JPLTrucking;892047 said:


> Me Too!!!!


I like the sound of my Mack with 8" straight pipes :laughing: Sorry I had to do it


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Holy crap what did they do to the dually fenders?!?!?! Looks like a Fiat mega cab now.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

BoulderBronco;894188 said:


> You gotta be ****ting me! $10K!


:laughing: Just another reason not to buy a diesel...never mind all the emission bull sh%$...I love the guy's who say "I'll only plow with an automatic diesel" well good luck with an automatic rebuild every year ....I'll take a 460 Big Block with a standard any day for plowing


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TommyMac;897363 said:


> :laughing: Just another reason not to buy a diesel...never mind all the emission bull sh%$...I love the guy's who say "I'll only plow with an automatic diesel" well good luck with an automatic rebuild every year ....I'll take a 460 Big Block with a standard any day for plowing


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

TommyMac;897363 said:


> :laughing: Just another reason not to buy a diesel...never mind all the emission bull sh%$...I love the guy's who say "I'll only plow with an automatic diesel" well good luck with an automatic rebuild every year ....I'll take a 460 Big Block with a standard any day for plowing


Who is rebuilding their auto tranny every year? Those people need a couple plowing lessons.

Yeah, a 460 big block  I will out power you with half the amount of throttle, and I will get at least double the mileage while doing it. Good choice


----------

